# Spring Has Sprung!



## grapeman

After enduring a never ending winter I decided to start this post so we can start sharing experiences and pictures as Spring arrives later this week! NW has her Winter Wonderland post that we all shared pictures of winter scenes, etc. So everyone tell us all about how spring is arriving in your location giving hopes to future fruit crops of all sorts for wine.


Let me start it off by saying that a promise of Spring is in the air. It is getting warmer evey day! It made it up to 38 degrees yesterday and melted about an inch of snow. I decided to drive out in the vineyard with the tractor so I could have a path to go walk out there. When I got the tractor over there, I had a change of heart. My first wire is 32-36 inches and the hard-packed snow was still up to about 8 inches under it, so still over two feet of hard packed ice and snow! I didn't want to get the 5 ton beast stuck! Well today promises to be pretty nice as of yesterday..... This morning there is only 10 percent chance of rain showers. Well I guess that's right because it is too busy snowing....over an inch so far this AM with the temperature in the mid 20's. High expected right at freezing.


So somebody with some nice Spring stories and warm temperatures.... PLEASE share them with us along with a few pictures. It won't be long and we will all be making wine from the earth's bounty.


----------



## NorthernWinos

Spring is trying to make it's debut up here on the frozen prairie....but winter still has a tight grip....

Have had a few days with above average temperatures....It got to 50*F one day for a brief time...Now we are getting to just above freezing by day, but nights are in the teens and 20's.

Have gained about 8 inches of bird bath out in the yard...... the sitting rock has poked out of the snow and areas of dirt are becoming exposed in the fields....







In just a few days the Amaryllis bulbs are beginning to grow.... their magic has begun....






Will start some seeds soon...Have some flower seeds in the freezer now...cold will break their dormancy before planting.

Blackbirds have been around for a couple weeks....expect a stray Robin to arrive, seems they are always a tad early and weather a few late snow storms....

Spring like weather is slow to arrive on the High Plains....

*Edited by: Northern Winos *


----------



## NorthernWinos

Spring hasn't sprung around here yet...but it is melting nicely almost everyday.

Appleman...have you gone over to your brothers greenhouse and breathe some plant air....play in the dirt and transplant some seedlings???

I am forcing spring under the lights...The Liatris is poking out...so must have put the bulbs in the soil right-side-up.






Planted some seeds of the Purple Majesty Millet..just to see if the seeds were any good....Like magic...they are poking through after only a few days...






Life is getting better....


----------



## grapeman

Glad to see the seeds sprout and begin their journey into this world.


Yes I have gone over to the greenhouses a few times now. I have helped fill pots and move them. Seedlings have been arriving at a fierce pace and all but one house out of 10 is mostly full. Things will be moved around and the hanging baskets are getting hangers today to get off the benches so that area can be filled.


Propane for heat is astronomical this year. It took $3600 for one week alone to heat the 30,000 square feet of houses. We are expecting cloudy, snow, sleet, freezing rain, 2 inches of rain, changing back to snow and remain in the low 30's with snow showers until at least Saturday. 


The greenhouses are a bit of a haven from the weather, but the snow on several of them goes to the 14 foot high peaks(where it drifts over the tops).




Spring is coming!


----------



## Waldo

It is definately beginning to look and feel like Spring here in these parts.


























The final picture is the real proof that Spring is here......My neighbor mowing his yard this evening


----------



## Joanie

&lt;sigh&gt;


----------



## hannabarn

Certainly not looking like spring in these parts. I spent the day on the snow blower! We had another 8" of heavy wet snow last night.


----------



## NorthernWinos

Thanks Waldo....bet it all smells great!!!! I can hardly wait for those spring smells.

We have missed the latest storms, but know we will still get our share.

Lots more dirt and dead lawn appearing daily....Noticed that most of the winter birds are gone...



The feeders and waterer's remain full longer....

Heard the blackbirds again today....expect to hear a Kildere any day now.

Will be equal day and night soon...so we are all on our way to spring....


----------



## grapeman

So that's what a lawn mower looks like! &lt;sigh&gt;


----------



## PolishWineP

Our snow is melting quickly!



I can see dirt in the fields again, and the top of some of it is already dry...



I'll check to see if there's any weeds growing next to the building at work. Nice brick facing south... Good chance of it there.


----------



## joeswine

PWP are they tears of joy or sorry to see allllll thatttttt snow go away??????????????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## NorthernWinos

Spring is to arrive tomorrow [someplace]....Everywhere.... according to the calender....



The snow seems to recede despite freezing temperatures...the sun
produces heat enough to melt the snow even with temperatures near or
slightly above freezing.



Some plants are alive as the snow recedes...



Bergina...








Rock Cress...








Meanwhile under the fluorescent lights a small miracle happens...very small when compared to a pin point...








The seeds were almost non existent when I sifted the flower heads
through a fine screen just 3 days ago....I took some of the 'dust' and
sprinkled it on the surface of the soil/vermiculite....add love and
water and...'voilà'...baby Bergina plants....





Planted the pepper seeds today...bells, Jalapeño, hot Hungarian and the Eggplants...

Think I'll go and plant some yeast in a batch of Apple Cider and hope that ''grows' as well...

Life id Good!!!!







*Edited by: Northern Winos *


----------



## PolishWineP

Tears of joy and dancing flowers! More melting today. I'm sure I'll get through this.


----------



## grapeman

Two days ago spring arrived and it is sunny out, so surely I could go out and try to prune just a bit. Well the temperature was 15 degrees with a 20 mph wind-down from 40 mph yesterday. I pruned a couple vines long and didn't try to do any training so they wouldn't break. Just too darned cold. I gave up and went to the greenhouses for a couple hours to warm up. Here are a few pictures of the contrasts. 




Here is a vine where the first wire is at 24 inches- mostly buried-no drifts, it's all that deep and hard as a rock.






































javascript:void(0);



javascript:void(0);
javascript:void(0);


















See more here:
http://s268.photobucket.com/albums/jj31/appleman0006/Spring/?albumview=grid Gridview


Or slideshow
http://s268.photobucket.com/albums/jj31/appleman0006/Spring/?albumview=slideshow







*Edited by: appleman *


----------



## PolishWineP

We got more snow over night and it's snowing again. We WILL get through this!


----------



## NorthernWinos

Liked your photos...I would just stay in those greenhouses till spring if I had those....I love the smell in there....can almost smell it by looking at your photos...

I waded out yesterday and looked at the grapes...the snow was hard in the morning and you could walk anywhere you wanted to.






Looks like things might be leafing out before the snow ever goes...

Went into the greenhouse and it had flooded in there when we had melting and now was frozen over like a skating rink....

Snowing again today, but not suppose to accumulate....it's 36* and the eves are dripping...

Life goes on.


*Edited by: Northern Winos *


----------



## corn field

Loved the slideshow appleman.


----------



## swillologist

The rabbits helped prune some of my grapes. 








If my back comes around a little. I will see if I can finish up what they started. 








The old vine still have some snow around them. It's supposed to be in the fifties next week. The snow should rot away pretty quick then.
The green is starting to show through also. Spring is near.



*Edited by: swillologist *


----------



## Steve

Iwas going topost some picture of my tomatoes plants with ripe tomatoes, my pepper plants and my strawberries that are starting to ripen, but I thought it might make some of you northerners jealous.<?amespace prefix = o ns = "urnchemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" />


----------



## NorthernWinos

Steve said:


> Iwas going topost some picture of my tomatoes plants with ripe tomatoes, my pepper plants and my strawberries that are starting to ripen, but I thought it might make some of you northerners jealous.</span>



It would be nice to se some thing that is alive, blooming and ripening....Bring em on!!!


----------



## swillologist

How about this NW.




This is what spring looked like in the orchardthis morning when we got up. 





*Edited by: swillologist *


----------



## grapeman

Now that's the kind of green I am used to! Where did the green grass go? Must be Bunny trackin' snow!


----------



## swillologist

The green was right below the well.



If you look in the picture I post yesterday you can see it.






















I've had enough trouble with those bunnies this winter. They just about destroyed the nanking cherry bushes. I tried to take a picture of them but it didn't come out very good. You can't see the damage on then. It looks like I am going to have to cut them all back and start over again this spring.*Edited by: swillologist *


----------



## grapeman

I know it was ther yesterday, but it dissapeared today!


----------



## swillologist

Funny how that happens. 


We need a good rain and then things would really green up around here.


If the weather holds up the way they are talking. I should be able to prune next week. But we will see.*Edited by: swillologist *


----------



## NorthernWinos

Bunnies love those Nanking Cherries....they were working over them and the Currents last fall....so I cut the Currents back and made some cuttings...

I chicken wire around all the new plantings out in the Wine Garden...unfortunately my chicken wire was only 1' tall...but figured they would not trim them down too far.....Then the snow came and covered everything...and...they are still covered as it drifted to about 3+ feet high there....so...will have a surprise when the ice-bergs finally go away.

The Nankings just might come back thicker due to their 'pruning'.


----------



## grapeman

I actually saw a dozen robins on a neighbor's lawn today. They were the first ones I have seen since last fall. Now if we can just get rid of the last 16-18 inches of snow! It made it up to 45 here today. I'm excited!


----------



## SmokinDawg

It hit 64 the other day I live in the city so not much growth here yet. But I hear the birds chirping in the morning and I saw the seagulls migrating back to lake Erie/ ontario the other day


----------



## Waldo

Ho Hummmmmmm just in the mid 70's here. Sunny, warm, everything budding, blooming and leafing out.


----------



## swillologist

Had another picture like the other one here this morning. More snow. Is it spring yet?


----------



## moose

It was 1 above zero this morning at 5:00 on the way to work. Went for a 20 mile bike ride this afternoon, a whopping 30* at 4 P.M. I am ready for spring to show up at least a little bit.


----------



## moto-girl

It's snowing again , YUK! Last week I did see a bunch of blooming crocus'. I just stood there and smiled at them.


----------



## joeswine

,do you people ever get out of the cold?


----------



## NorthernWinos

Spring is trying to make it's debut here...despite the remaining snow and ice.

We spent all day outside laying up cement NovaBricks on the front of the garage...My face is totally sun burned...it feels so good.

it was sunny, calm but chilly....could hear the geese and swans looking for open water....The yard birds were singing happy songs.

What would really make it spring is if the snow [ice bergs] were all gone and if only there would be frogs...


----------



## hannabarn

joeswine said:


> ,do you people ever get out of the cold?






Doesn't seem like we will this year, Joe!!!


----------



## grapeman

It's a beautiful spring day here today. It's about 32 degrees and lightly snowing. We are expected to maybe hit 50 degrees by Thursday. That would be nice. The frogs aren't out yet - well maybe they are, but I can't see them through the foot and a half of snow we have left. I did get a little burn on the face last weekend pruning apples looking up into the sun.


----------



## swillologist

Oh yeah joe we get out of the cold. One of these days it will be miserably hot and humid. That's so much better.


----------



## peterCooper

It's pretty cold here too in Huntsville, didn't get above 78 today.


----------



## NorthernWinos

78* under the lights here....wish it was like that outside.

Things are sprouting like crazy...
Eggplant, Tomatoes and Peppers....





The dead flower heads are producing plants from their seeds that were fine as dust when shaken through a wire sieve...
Palace Purple Huechera....[Purple Leaved Coral Bells]





The Echinacea [Purple Cone Flower] are beginning to make true leaves...





And....for the 'Wine Garden'...the Black Current cuttings have had several severe 'hair cuts'...the last time I cut the plants back I made more cuttings with the trimmings..





Life is Good....and...Spring will come.


----------



## Waldo

NW...I don't want to alarm you but I feel I would be amiss if I just kept silent. The Black Currant appear to me have signs of "Needamoresunamus" I can't be 100% sure from the pictures but if you were to ship me 2-3 of them I could make a definite determination and by golly I would not charge you a single penny for my services either


----------



## NorthernWinos

Waldo....They are for sure needing more sun...or some real sun for that matter. I am going to move them up to the sun porch so they can start to get acclimatized...some day they will be outside....You could send us some heat.

I know spring is truly on the way...the cat wanted outside today...




it's been months since he got near the door...Guess he knew it was 43*F out there....[that's above zero] Rain on the way for a few days.

Think Spring.....


----------



## grapeman

Hey you guys remember me saying last year the black currants smelled like cat piss? Well I went to a "Small Fruit Seminar"conferenceon Tuesday and some of us were discussing things we had growing. One lady said her husband had planted a few black currants. They were going to rip them out cause they stink so bad - "just like cat piss" in her words! I had to reassure her they really do make a good wine!


----------



## NorthernWinos

Yes...they do smell like that. 

Every time I brush against the plants or prune them I get a whiff of that oder....Don't mind it as much now that spring is getting closer, anything green smells good to me now....

Geraniums don't smell that great either. 

Our native Orchids the Pink Lady Slippers [our state flower] smell like horse piss....

Natures way of protecting the good things.


----------



## PolishWineP

We got one of those fun spring snows last night. It was just enough to clean things up a bit...


----------



## SmokinDawg

Here is the stinkiest plant, my father grew them, called them devil's tounges. The are somewhat carniverous as they attract flies to pollinate and that cup on the bottom holds water that drowns some of them. It smells like rotting roadkill, to attract the flies. God I remeber that smell from spring when they would sprout in our basement.


----------



## NorthernWinos

Think I had one of those once...They called it Voo-Doo Lily. 

Pretty interesting, but very stinky.


----------



## NorthernWinos

Despite the clouds and strong winds the temperature got up into the 40's today...didn't feel like it tho.

The snow receded a bit more and low and behold the Daffodils are up...looking a little piked and pale after a long winter under a snow drift....A few days of sunshine and they should turn green...


----------



## grapeman

A beautiful looking day here today- as long as you were in looking out. I went out a few times and tried to do things, but it was just too darned cool. Got up to 25 degress today, but there were winds up to 25 mph! If it doesn't change before then, Tuesday is supposed to hit close to 60!. That would be nice. I haven't seen any flowers coming up yet, heck there aren't only two small bare patches by the road that are expanding slowly.


Great to see the daffy's coming up


----------



## SmokinDawg

yeah Norhern, they were called that too. pew


----------



## swillologist

I found these yesterday. I hope you can see them.














I'm not sure what they are. I planted them last fall. It could be crocuses, daffodils or may be field lilies. They are all three in there.


----------



## grapeman

Must be daffodils. More green- yeah!


----------



## NorthernWinos

Anything alive and coming out the soil is a gift from God after a long winter....

The first ones look like Crocus, the other looks like Tulips...but hose weren't on you list of suspects.


----------



## hannabarn

I just hope summer falls on a Sunday this year so we can have a nice picnic!!!


----------



## swillologist

It might hannabarn. You never know.
No! No tulips unless there was screw up on the bulb. That is always possible I guess.


----------



## rgecaprock

<a href="http://s212.photobucket.com/albums/cc12/rgecaprock/OKLAHOMA%20MARCH%202008/MORE%20OKLAHOMA%20MARCH%202008/AND%20MORE%20OK%20MARCH%202008/OKLA%20VIDEOS/?action=view&amp;current=PEEPERSANDFULLMOON.flv" target="_blank">
</A>



*Here you go.....one of my favorite sounds.It will really make you think of spring. Turn up the volume.........Ramona*

&lt;embed width="448" height="361" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" src="http://i212.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid212.photobucket.com/albums/cc12/rgecaprock/OKLAHOMA%20MARCH%202008/MORE%20OKLAHOMA%20MARCH%202008/AND%20MORE%20OK%20MARCH%202008/OKLA%20VIDEOS/PEEPERSANDFULLMOON.flv"&gt;*Edited by: rgecaprock *


----------



## hannabarn




----------



## hannabarn

Spring is not here in Northern Wisconsin yet!!


----------



## Steve

Here some pictures of what the weather is like here.


----------



## NorthernWinos

Yum!!!! Strawberries and tomatoes.....and sunshine...my favorites.


----------



## grapeman

Hey, we get ripe tomatoes too - in about August! Great to see some green when all we see is white all the time now. I actually have a couple growing spots of brown lawn growing!


----------



## SmokinDawg

jeeze it got cold here, again, PA. I think the geese are turning back south, I cant wait for warmth, I am sick of the cold!!


----------



## grapeman

Spring is here and all these pictures tell me it is so. But then I look out the office window and see this:


----------



## JWMINNESOTA

Looks like we are getting the same "spring showers" you are Appleman, maybe by Friday it will turn to rain.


----------



## hannabarn

I hope this works. Try this: 


http://www.procreo.jp/labo/flower_garden.swf  *Edited by: appleman *


----------



## hannabarn

I forgot to tell you. Slide your mouse over the black screen! Neat!!!


----------



## Dean

We got snow here too on the west coast! Riding motorcycle in the snow is NOT fun


----------



## hannabarn

Weatherman is predicting 6 to 12" of heavy wet snow for us in N. Wis. Hasn't started yet so maybe we will luck out


----------



## swillologist

It went through here earlierthis morning as a thunder storm hannabarn. Should get up your way later today. It was nice to see the rain instead of snow. We got a 1/2 inch of rain out of it so far. Things got washed off this morning. If the sun come out now things should green up pretty nicely. Neither the asparagus nor the rhubarb has stuck it head through yet. Must not quit be spring yet. *Edited by: swillologist *


----------



## hannabarn

It looks like the weatherman was right! Started snowing about 3 hrs ago and we are getting about an inch per hour!


----------



## moose

Ihope it stays south of us. Had enough for this winter.


----------



## PolishWineP

hannabarn said:


> I hope this works. Try this:
> 
> 
> http://www.procreo.jp/labo/flower_garden.swf


Thanks Barney! I moved and clicked and had flowers! Too bad about your snow...


----------



## hannabarn

I guess that's the only way I'll see flowers for awhile. It is still snowing here and has since noon!


----------



## joeswine

will you people ever see sunshine again,it seams endless


----------



## grapeman

The wide swings are starting to set in now - have hopes Barney and all. Snow yesterday 60+ today and then 37 tomorrow for high. Talk about mood swings!


----------



## NorthernWinos

swillologist said:


> Neither the asparagus nor the rhubarb has stuck it head through yet. Must not quit be spring yet.



We let the asparagus ferns stand all winter to collect the snow...It works great.

Then...this time of the year we sprinkle wood ashes over the area....The dark ashes attract the heat of the sun and melts the snow quickly...resulting in earlier asparagus.


----------



## rgecaprock

Did anyone listen to the peepers in my post?


Ramona


----------



## grapeman

rgecaprock said:


> Did anyone listen to the peepers in my post?
> 
> 
> Ramona




I listened to them, but somehow it didn't seem to be real when you can hear them and look out the window and all you see is snow! It was a little more believable with your eyes closed. Maybe I could play it in the bedroom on a continuos loop at night so it sounds like a springs morning with the windows open!


----------



## hannabarn

Well we lucked out! Only got about 5" of snow yesterday!


----------



## NorthernWinos

rgecaprock said:


> Did anyone listen to the peepers in my post?
> 
> 
> Ramona



Yes...I listened to your Spring Peepers and sent it on to a friend who lives on a lake....Sometimes when you go to her place they are so loud you have to almost shout to each other to be heard. She enjoyed listening to them OnLine too.

Thanks!!!!


----------



## NorthernWinos

Beautiful day today...even the cat wanted out.

Heard Sand Cranes, Mourning Doves and a Kildere....So spring is surely on it's way now.

Did a walk around the yard where I could get to....The High Bush Cranberries are still out there...Guess the Robins *might* eat them soon. 






Thought I should do something constructive...so pruned some rose bushes...

BEFORE......................................AFTER











BEFORE...............................AFTER









Found a small nest from last years tenants....






That's one nasty job done for the season...I have thorns in my fingers, got swatted in the face by a honery cane which tore my lip....Got sunburned and I am tired but enthused... More to do tomorrow...then maybe can even get to the grapes...

Going to have a large glass of wine and lick my wounds.

I am glad that thorns have roses.


*Edited by: Northern Winos *


----------



## PolishWineP

Beats the heck out of sitting at a desk all day!


----------



## swillologist

I think you should pick the cranberries and make yourself some wine. They look like they should just about be ready. Then I wouldn't feel like I was the onlyperson that has made wine out of them.



*Edited by: swillologist *


----------



## NorthernWinos

I read a little about these Cranberries...It said they are edible once cooked...Did you steam juice yours????

I will eventually make a batch of wine once we get more of them coming...wouldn't want just a 1 gallon batch....would I?????


----------



## swillologist

No I didn't steam them. I did the fresh fruit thing.The recipe called for boiling water to be poured over them and the raisins. That is how I did it.I'm not sure you will need more then a gallon.



Mine is still bulk aging. I haven't got up the nerve yet to try to get passed the smell to see what it tastes like. I think it will definitely need some back sweetening though.


----------



## NorthernWinos

Thought I would get an early start cleaning up the shrub or flower beds...or...maybe prune the grapes...

Checked out the Wine Garden...Snow banks on 3 sides...one side Old Man Winter drifted the snow high along the shrub border...one side the Old Fart running the township snowplow winged off huge drifts..the other side my Old Man piled snow over your head...the far side is where the veggies grow.....Mother Nature has melted that off nicely into slippery mud...So won't get out there today.












The willow branches are turning red/yellow and orange...so you know that the sap is flowing....Where I threw ashes on the asparagus the snow has melted nicely to the ground....

Thought I might attack the perennial flower bed and clean that out...A nasty rain cloud blew in, the winds are so cold I got a 'brain-freeze'....so nix that plan.






Meanwhile...indoors...the Black Currant cuttings are happy in 'real sunshine'






The Iron Cross Begonia is blooming...never saw one bloom before...not very showy...






And...the pink Amaryllis has thoughts of spring coming to life...






Life is Good!!!!


----------



## rgecaprock

It doesn't look like it will be much longer for you to be able to spend the day outside and I know you are looking forward to that. Beautiful amaryllis. 


I went to my "new house" yesterday for the inspection and took a close look at the yard. I see some established flower beds around the front and side and I have 3 trees in the back yard. One is a magnolia or tulip tree, I think and one is putting out deep purple leaves the other not sure. I will be ready to plant when I get settled. Like you, NW, looking forward to being out there.


Ramona*Edited by: rgecaprock *


----------



## NorthernWinos

Do you have watering restrictions in your city??? 
Any planting restrictions????
Or can you go wild and plant anything you want???

Looked like you will have plenty of space to sod-bust and till the Earth. I am sure you will be anxious to check out the soil and see what it can grow.

Why don't you start a new Topic...*Ramona's Garden*...so we can watch you grow from the begining.

Such an exciting time for you...a new home and your own piece of the Earth....You Grow Girl!!!!



*Edited by: Northern Winos *


----------



## rgecaprock

I think I can grow what ever I want. But there could be water restrictions depending on the weather and rain levels. I've been reading about Square Foot Gardening - Mel Bartholemew. It makes perfect sense to me. Curtis is going to build the boxes for me. I'll have to decide on the placement when I get a feel for the sun direction, etc. Then I have to find an area for my epiphyllums. I think I have a idea for them......boy, having a hard time sleeping at night these days.


Ramona


----------



## NorthernWinos

How exciting.....I am very excited for you too. Soon you'll be over there having a blast...enjoy the ride....Life is a trip.

I watched the slide show with the photos of your house and am very excited for you...It has such great lighting...lots of windows...I agree on all the windows in the bathroom...cover them ...unless you like that kind of thing?

Had a friend who rented a house and asked the landlord if she could make some flower beds..over the years the whole back yard was flower beds....mostly perennials. Like me she let everything go to seed in the fall...then the neighbors complained about her 'weed-patch'.





Good Luck..hope the transition goes smoothly.



*Edited by: Northern Winos *


----------



## NorthernWinos

Robin Alert!!!!! 
Yard if full of Robins this morning....singing the Happy Bird song.

Put away the heated bird bath....filled the other bird baths...
Put out the rain gauge....

Bring it on!!!!! Spring has Sprung!!!!


----------



## grapeman

Wow you are optimistic! I saw a whole bunch of robins a couple weeks ago and since then we have broken several low records! It is a beautiful sunny day today going for 50 or so! Love all those sighn of spring.


----------



## NorthernWinos

Had two nice days...back to back....60* are beautiful days around here for this time of the year...so took advantage and got some work done.

I cleaned out the perennial flower bed...It was meant to be a Butterfly Garden and this is the only time of the year that you can see the beds are shaped like butterfly wings..[if you have a good imagination] 






I did manage to get to my meager grape vineyard and got them all trimmed...It was very painful for me to trim those vines...knowing I was cutting off fruiting vines.






But it had to be done...Some of the rambunctious vines had been let to sprawl a couple years ago when I was sick...then, they got moved last year into their proper rows and left to recover...So...this year they got severely pruned to mimic a grape vine....time will tell if the produce...But they will be better in the long run for the severe 'haircut' they got today...





Jim pruned the fruit trees yesterday...apples, pears, plums, cherries and crabapples...It was too painful for me to watch...they do look great once he was done.






So, the snow has receded nicely. most of whats left was pushed into piles with the tractor clearing the yard....Other areas are what drifted up from the winds...No snow in the neighborhood, except for our yard...think it drifts for 10 miles and settles here. 

The areas with snow left must have been 4-5 feet deep at it's prime.






The most painful part of the last two days is seeing the weather forecast...we are to have a Winter Storm Watch tomorrow night and Sunday...Heavy wet snow....hopefully it will remain warm enough that it will be rain....The winds have shifted from South to the North..... Mother Nature always has the last word.

So...will find things to do indoors...rack wine...mix up another batch...transplant peppers and...enjoy the flowers that are blooming indoors...






Think positive....







*Edited by: Northern Winos *


----------



## joeswine

so you do see something otherthan snow?


----------



## NorthernWinos

A cruel awakening this morning...a strong cold front and a spring storm has changed the rain into *snow....



*Hopefully it will change back to rain.*

*Best to try to make the best of an indoor day...racked wines and mixed up another batch. 

Have a couple flats of dirt ready to transplant the pepper plants...So...will go downstairs and play in the dirt now....

Meanwhile...looking through the plants in the sunroom...and, just ignore what's going out outside.


----------



## whino-wino

Sorry NW, I don't mean to shatter your hopes, but I'm only about 30 miles or so south of you and I've got 4 -5 inches so far today and it's still coming down HARD. Yesterday, my yard looked very much like the pics you posted above. Today it looks like this......








Oh, and according to the radar loop, this system isheading North.


----------



## NorthernWinos

It wasn't suppose to come this far North....dang!!!! 

It's so windy that it is hard to tell how much snow we have gotten...North East winds never brings anything good. It is melting on the windows, but settling on the ground.

Oh well...everyone was saying we needed moisture...so if it comes as snow....So be it. Que Sara Sara.


----------



## hannabarn

I think we finally had some luck and the snow went north of us. Just got a little rain and fog. Starting to see some bare ground now!


----------



## grapeman

Friday we were supposed to get a couple flurries in the morning and ranin in the afternoon. Instead it dumped 3-4 inches of snow on us in 2 hours after noon. I tried to go out to prune a bit more yesterday afternoon, but was dropping to the bottom of the snow- up past my knees.


----------



## moose

It's been snowing here since around 9 last nite. We must have close to 16" to 20" by now. Another 10" or so tonite. It was a white knuckle drive to work this morning at 5 A.M. Snowblowed for a couple hours when I got home. Not even close to being done.


----------



## NorthernWinos

We are right on the edge of the storm....Got a few inches....

A girlfriend to the East got 8 inches and it's still coming down...while another friend 15 miles North had a beautiful day....those to the West got nothing...

We did get a nice sunset....






*Edited by: Northern Winos *


----------



## whino-wino

NW you are lucky. I just looked out the front door again and it's still coming down hard. Since I posted that last pic we've gotten at least another 8 to 10 inches here. 


Here's the pic I took earler:









It's a little dark now, but here's a pic from 5 minutes ago:








Notice how much more snow is piled up by the rear tire of the minivan.


To make things worse, my wife is pregnant and we are over the due date by a couple of days. She just informed me about 1/2 an hour ago that she is having contractions, so now that's started and the roads aren't even plowed yet!! We're hoping she'll make it through the night so we don't have to travel to the hospital in these driving conditions, but she's not so sure she's going to make it. My parents are just a few miles from here and I've called them and put them on standby. Wish us luck...


----------



## Bert

Don't wait until the last min. , but being on the fire dept. , the county boys here said " said if you need a road plowed call us, we'll make you a road".....Just may take some time....Good Luck. *Edited by: Bert *


----------



## NorthernWinos

WOW....that's a big time event......Will be a sleepless night for all of you.

The plows should be out on the hiways soon...Call the police, they should be able to get the plows out to you......Or...a local farmer could buck out your driveway.....Wish you clear sailing.

Good Luck...and keep us informed.


----------



## grapeman

Wow! Such excitement here on the forum. This is the stuff movies are made of. Don't let your winemaking skills of patience work here. I hope you took action last evening and called for the plow. I hope everything works our well for all of you!


----------



## rgecaprock

Wow !
This will be a story to tell your baby!!!


Will be thinking of you.


Ramona


----------



## PeterZ

All of y'all's northern snowmelt is swelling the Mississippi River here in Memphis. It's well above flood stage, and currently about 10 miles wide. It's normally about a mile wide, but at this height is has inundated the cotton fields on the Arkansas side of the river. It has also flooded alot of the parks on the river on the TN side.


----------



## NorthernWinos

Sorry for sending all our water down your way...think the Corn Belt had a lot of rains lately too...Plus Wisconsin had huge amounts of snow...water has got to go someplace.

Wonder how Mr. &amp; Mrs. W-W are doing???? Hope the baby waited for the snow plows.


----------



## Tomy

Sorry about the excessive amount of water heading your way Peter Z but we had the most snow in many many years here this winter, so it goes for Global Warming. We are under a flood advisory and more rain to come tomorrow which will not releive your wide Mississippi river situation. On a good note the Bass are biteing, and cat fish can be caught without much trouble at all. Tomy


----------



## whino-wino

Well, it was certainly a memorable night. No time to wait for plows, but that's what they make 4WD pickups for. The hospital is about 40 miles from here and it took about an hour and 15 minutes to get there, but we made it. I practically had to drag my wife to the truck kicking and screaming, but I did convince her that we should go. When we got there she casually told the receptionist that "We might have a baby today", with a sort of defiance in her voice as if tosay to me_"this isa dumb idea, we should have stayed home."_ Of course, since she was showing no outside signs that she was in labor they didn't send a nurse to check on her for about 1/2 an hour or so. She checked and said "Oh my, you're dilated to 10 centemeters!" My wife couldnt believe it. She was sure they'd say 4 or 5 at the most. At any rate, the doc was in the room 2 minutes later and 10 minutes after that I got to meet Benjamin for the first time: 








He's a big boy too. *10lbs 3 ozs.*

Mom and baby are doing fine, but won't be allowed to go home until Wed. morning. I just got home 10 minutes ago and I'm so tired I can hardly think.


I'm signing off. Goodnight everyone......


----------



## jobe05

How very precious......

Congratulations to the proud parents.

I wish Mom and baby well..... Dad... Get your rest........

our gonna need it.......
*Edited by: jobe05 *


----------



## Wade E

Oh Boy, that brings back a few memories!!!!!!!!!!!! Precious he is. Wish you all good health and yes, your going to need your SLEEP while you can get it!


----------



## hannabarn

10#3oz!! If you had waited any longer he could have driven you to the hospital!!


----------



## NorthernWinos

Congratulations!!! What a beautiful baby.


----------



## swillologist

Congrat Mr &amp; Mrs WW. He looks like a keeper and a big one too.


----------



## rgecaprock

That beautiful baby just made my day!!!! He is so sweet. Glad you made it to the hospital and all is well!!!


Congratulations!!!!!!! Mom and Dad!!!


Ramona


----------



## mississippi mud

WOW that is a big baby boy!!I bet y'all love him already.


----------



## grapeman

Now that is a big boy you have there. Did you guys just stroll in there and adopt that baby who was two weeks old? I don't think I have ever seen a neater, cleaner newborn baby than that- so cute! It looks like the newborns they show on TV. 


I'm certainly glad you talked her into going to the hospital. Super glad all worked out well. Oh, for that baby, I think she needed to be about 20 cm dilated, not 10!!!


----------



## Bert

Congratulation Mr &amp; Mrs. W-W....I'm so glad everything worked out.....I was thinking about you yesterday, checking the forum every chance I got , to see if there was any word from you...



..


----------



## PeterZ

Congratulations, and Benjamin - welcome to the forum.


----------



## masta

Welcome Benjamin and congrats to you and Mom.


----------



## Waldo

Congrats Benjamin...I'll drink a toast to his arrival


----------



## farmer

Congratulations Mr &amp; Mrs W - W that does bring back memories. Also builds the excitement in our house as our first grandchild is due in ten days!


----------



## corn field

congrats W W what a whopper of a boy.


----------



## whino-wino

Another busy day today. Everyone is home and doing well. Oh, and whenwegot home from the hospital, I had a package from George!! No kits, but lots of odds and ends (filters, shrink wraps) and a can of Vintner's Harvest Black Currant fruit base. Now I just need to figure out a recipe for that.


----------



## Bert

It will give you something to do when you are up late with the little guy...




...Just glad everything worked out for you..Congrats. again


----------



## grapeman

AsI keep getting discouraged because cold weather and snow just don't want to loosen their grip, it is good to get reminders that this isn't the first time. It was 65 yesterday and a lot of snow melted. A lot of bare spots on the open areas now- many fields around are bare and wet. My vineyard has about 1/4 of the area melted to the ground now and only about 6-8 inches left in the other spots. Last year turned out warmer than normal and I had a very good growing season. I came across some pictures I took last April 16,2007, almost a week from now. I had forgotten we got 11 inches of snow on that day, but there the pictures were staring at me. So let's all have hopes and enjoy the warming temps.


----------



## NorthernWinos

Mother Nature rules!!!!


----------



## NorthernWinos

Almost finished two sides of the garage now...all planted except for 4 plants that are still buried under a snow bank...patience...patience...






I worked on a few other chores out of the wind...Trying to fool Mother Nature and do unnatural things to a rose bush...they say they bloom best on lateral branches...time will tell if it was worth the effort... 






Trying to get as much done outside as we are under a....

~~~~~WINTER STORM WARNING~~~~

A cruel message.....up to 6 inches of snow for us...could be more if
the track of the storm shifts...People to the South are going to get
hammered. Our strong winds are out of the East...and nothing good
comes with East winds...the rain is moving Northward...not a good sign.

Mother Nature must be angry.


----------



## farmer

We are on the south side of this mess, right in the sleet. The east winds make the freezing rain sound like bb's hitting the side of the house. It's really ugly out there. The forecast is 4 to 7" moreby tomrrow night. 


So much for getting outside jobs done anytime soon. Guess I will be working on equipment in th shop this weekend.


----------



## hannabarn

It started snowing here in N Wis about 4 PM and was really coming like a blizzard. Now at 9pm it has let up a little bit. Predictions are for 14 to 18" in our area but I don't think it will make it. Hoping it wont!


----------



## NorthernWinos

When I went to bed it was lightly raining at 33* and blowing like crazy...knew what was going to happen....Yes, it snowed during the night...better during the night....still hard on the morale.

We must have faith...We must have faith...We must have faith that spring will come...they say temps in the 60's next week.


----------



## hannabarn

I wonder if spring will come! It started snowing yesterday and is still snowing this morning. 8" so far and they say blizzard warnings until 8 PM Saturday!


----------



## NorthernWinos

The storm moved further North than expected....

This is a sure sign of spring...right???









The animals are wondering..."What the heck"....


----------



## whino-wino

To quote the great Yogi Berra,


"It's Deja-Vu all over again."


----------



## rgecaprock

Whino-wino


But this time......Benjamin is already here!!!


----------



## hannabarn

I'm sure glad they lifted the blizzard warning!


----------



## NorthernWinos

We had 'Cabin Fever' by noon, so went to the Cities [Grand Forks ND-MN] Did the usual shopping route, food and building supplies...pretty boring...but hardly any snow over there....came home to about half the snow gone...so the day wasn't as miserable as it could have been.

Life goes on....


----------



## grapeman

I'm glad the blizzard went elsewhere Barney. Otherwise you wouln't see anything there!


----------



## hannabarn

If this is spring I wonder what summer will be like?



</font></font>


----------



## NorthernWinos

That looks like some serious snow....looks like heavy stuff that won't even shovel....hopefully your temps will warm and it will just melt....rain might take it away too.

Hope you have something to do indoors.

We are expecting 60's starting tomorrow or the next day...then rain...We need the moisture, but this time of the year snow is hard on the morale.


----------



## hannabarn

It is heavy for an old man. Send that warmth over here! We are supposed to be in the 50s by next week with rain predicted for Wednesday!


----------



## hannabarn

Look at "Bottles &amp; Labels" to see what I did inside today!


----------



## whino-wino

Nice rig you got there hannabarn.500, 700 or 800??


----------



## hannabarn

500


----------



## Waldo

Two weeks of rains, floods, tornadoes and now it supposed to be possibly get down to freezing again tonight...What a Spring !!!!
On a positive note though, i hung some yo-yo's out on my Muscadine trellis wire and caught a pretty good mess of catfish while all the flooding was going on



*Edited by: Waldo *


----------



## hannabarn

I guess I won't worry about a little snow! You get all the weather! I've often wondered--What if I'm in Australia and the world ended yesterday?


----------



## rgecaprock

Waldo,
I know what Yo-yos are but did the floods come up to your vines? Have any pictures of that? What kind of catfish and how big were they? I'm trying to picture it.


Ramona


----------



## moose

Middle of April in NorthEast Minnesota.












Still plan on going for a bike ride today. The temp is about 29* right now at 11 A.M.


----------



## NorthernWinos

That's some serious snow cover....Should melt this week, suppose to get in the 60's then rain.

Enjoy the sun...ignore the snow.

*Edited by: Northern Winos *


----------



## Bert

We got very lucky this past week. Most of Minnesota got hit hard, but we got very little snow. Then it all melted. Only a few snow piles left.


----------



## NorthernWinos

Beautiful outside today...took advantage and got to parts of the yard that were covered with snow for months...Pruned and cleaned a few flower beds...

And....took down the snow fences and put them away.

Life is good.*
*


----------



## Waldo

rgecaprock said:


> Waldo,
> I know what Yo-yos are but did the floods come up to your vines? Have any pictures of that? What kind of catfish and how big were they? I'm trying to picture it.
> 
> 
> Ramona




Well, really did not catch anything or put out yo-yo's on my Muscadine wire Ramona but the water was up over them for a couple of days. Here are some picures of the flooding on the Saline river. The pavillion in the one picture is normally about 30 feet above the normal rver bank. It actually crested 2 days after I took these pictures and the pavillion wasabout 3 foot under water when that event occured.


----------



## grapeman

It sure looks wet there Waldo. It will quit raining some day! It is nice to see some green though!


----------



## rgecaprock

WOW!!!


We haven't had any rain here to speak of. Can't remember the last time I heard a thunderstorm. We had the most beautiful weekend but was inside packing.


Ramona


----------



## NorthernWinos

Waldo...looks like you've had more than your share of rain....but it sure is lovely and green around there.

Ramona...how exciting to be packing and getting ready to move. I am sure your heart is racing and your having sleepless nights dreaming of where you are going to put everything. Show us photos along the way. Congratulations!!

It surely is Spring...*Waldo* has rain and green grass...*Ramona* has a new yard to tend...*W-W *has a new baby boy...others have their vineyards pruned...... others in the far South have ripe tomatoes....Northerners have their snow melting fast......Up here on the high plains...we are shaking out farm machinery and tending our yards.

*Life is good!!!*


----------



## NorthernWinos

After several days of strong South winds the air is full of sweet fragrances...must be the pollen and other things that everyone else around the country are getting to enjoy....Wonderful fresh air.

Yesterday PM we went out to the woods for a few hours and felled some trees for firewood. 11 of them, some were nice size.....limbed them and dragged them up to a landing. We usually don't take live trees, but we are clearing a fence line.....So all to go. They were swaying in the wind one minute and laying on the ground the next....an offering to the heating Gods of next winter.






Today we went out this morning, Jim cut them up....






I split them with the hydraulic splitter...[I love my job...just pull the handle]






And we both stacked the firewood..






So, this is a sure sign of spring....already thinking about next winter...the memories of this past winter are still fresh.

Nice to get a start on it done before the bugs and poison ivy.



*Edited by: Northern Winos *


----------



## grapeman

Great site NW. All that firewood to help out with heat in the future. I also love the sight of the gently rolling hills. This country has endless beautiful sights around it and you guys have your share there!


----------



## hannabarn

Yes, It can be beautiful in this territory but I have been in upstate New York and there is a lot of beauty there also


----------



## Waldo

OK Bird lovers. What is this little fellow that has found our Hummingbird feeders? There have been as many s 3 of them at one time feeding on the nectar.


----------



## grapeman

Why Waldo you don't know? They are called birds!


----------



## Joanie

Purple Finch


----------



## NorthernWinos

I think [correct me if I'm wrong] that it is a House Finch...?

We had a flock of them here last week during our mini blizzard...







Think the Purple Finches look the same but have a crest on top of their heads....


----------



## Joanie

I'm not sure, NW I didn't see the brownish cap so I went with purple! 

http://www.birds.cornell.edu/pfw/AboutBirdsandFeeding/finchIDtable.html

I don't think birds should be allowed to wear such similar colors!


----------



## Joanie

I do think yours is a House Finch!


----------



## rgecaprock

A House Finch. They have a pretty chirp too. I was at my new house yesterday doing a walk through before close tomorrow and the yard is so big and it was so quite...could hear nothing but birds chirping instead of tires squeeling and sirens constantly which is all I have heard for the past 2 and a half years. Do you have hummers already, Waldo?


Ramona


----------



## hannabarn

A house finch it is! We have had them at the feeder for about 3 weeks! Poor things arrived way too early this year!!


----------



## Tomy

OK Joan you got me, what is the MDA at the bottom of your posts stand for, Jerry's Kids? Seen a big flock of Turkey Vulchers circling over the river yesterday, they like to soar in the updrafts of the bluffs over looking the river.


----------



## Joanie

Tomy, those are my initials.


----------



## Waldo

rgecaprock said:


> A House Finch. They have a pretty chirp too. I was at my new house yesterday doing a walk through before close tomorrow and the yard is so big and it was so quite...could hear nothing but birds chirping instead of tires squeeling and sirens constantly which is all I have heard for the past 2 and a half years. Do you have hummers already, Waldo?
> 
> 
> Ramona




Thanks all
We have had a couple of hummer scouts ramona but have seen no more yet. Hopefully the warm weather has set in and they will come on in


----------



## Waldo

appleman said:


> Why Waldo you don't know? They are called birds!




Bwahaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!!!


----------



## grapeman

Sorry Waldo...... I had no idea so was playing smartas...... smartdonkey! They are pretty. I don't think I have ever seen any of the males like that one.


I still want to see one of them muskiedine caught fish! Has the weather started to dry up yet?


----------



## NorthernWinos

Now that I've had a few moments to compare the House Finch and Purple Finch on Google Images....I am confused...and agree with Joan...Birds
should not be allowed to look so similar.


----------



## hannabarn

I did the same thing!(compare!) and I think Joan is right. Purple finch!


----------



## Joanie

And here I was starting to lean toward the House Finch... you all seemed so sure!





Please don't ask me to identify a warbler!! I can't!


----------



## NorthernWinos

_Think we all had Purple Finch's .....



_


----------



## NorthernWinos

Took yesterday off to rest our old bones and went to Fargo for some spring farm shopping...taking a tiny leap into the 21st Century and looked for a GPS for the tractors...hoping for faster applications and straighter rows.

Today it was back out to our annual spring ritual of getting up some firewood. Yes the view is pretty from up on the ridge...believe we once had lake shore of the great Glacier Lake Agazzi....The basin lies to the North.









The USDA calls it HEL...Highly Erodible Land....Jim went out a few years ago and converted it into crop land and killed all the *'weeds'......*



I called them wildflowers and the Monarch butterflies called it Heaven.....






Still takes my breathe away to look over the ridge and see the vastness of the prairie....

My inspiration...






*Edited by: Northern Winos *


----------



## grapeman

Beautiful land there NW. What post card did you get that picture off from? So much land was taken out of production that the country isn't ready to produce the extra crops for fuel. The land is beautiful with either wildflowers or crops.


----------



## whino-wino

I just stepped outside for a minute and noticed that the Woodcocks are back and doing their little mating dance in my garden. It's pretty cool to watch, but they only do it for about 15 minutes a day, right after sundown. Another sign of spring!


----------



## NorthernWinos

Today's Agenda.....

Axe Man Vs Trees.....

Three large Red oaks have held a deer hunting stand known as "The Crippler's Stand' for many years....Time took the lives of the trees and a windstorm rendered 2 'widow-Makers' hanging in the trees...so today the hazard was removed.









Axe Man 3....Trees 0

This will be our last day 'enjoying' the woods...yesterday I got Poison Ivy and today I got a wood tick and it was far too hot for this kind of work...

Tomorrow...machinery repair....and gardening for me.

Life is Good!!!!



*Edited by: Northern Winos *


----------



## grapeman

Too warm????? Are you complaining about that already? My digital receivers registered 77.8 and 79.5 yesterday. Today was even warmer, but I was out toasting in the sun all day and didn't check them yet- had to hit at least 80 with brilliant sunshine rendering me a nice bright shade of red. I got home and doused myself with some good apple cider vinegar. We were tying vines all day and it was too hot for the flannel shirt! *Edited by: appleman *


----------



## NorthernWinos

We doused ourselves in Hard Apple Cider....that goes down easy after being outside all day...Glad there is more about ready to bottle and that it doesn't take long to carbonate....






Picked another tick off my head.....





Raked up some leaves and went out to see if the Scillias were blooming...looks like I already missed some of the flowers....






Frogs are happy....Spring it truly here at last...


----------



## Joanie

Does anyone beside me have swarms of ladybugs in their house? I can't tell you how careful I am when I open up anything with wine in it! They seem to love the sun in an eastern-facing kitchen window! Little buggers!
*Edited by: Joan *


----------



## NorthernWinos

We had been over run with European Lady Beetles the past few years...they were introduced to eat the aphids on soybeans or some other plant...?

They took over the whole area....in the fall they would cover the sides of houses and get into everything and winter over in and under everything you own. Last year wasn't as bad and only had a few in the house over winter this year, hardly any around now....compared to how they were.

2 years ago when Jim was combining they were at their peak...he hated to get out of the combine because it was Hitchcock freaky...once he combined all the displaced beetles were in the yard and on the outside of the house.

They bite, stink and leave poop marks on your windows...don't let them get into your wine.....Nasty little buggers.


----------



## Joanie

They have been worse...making my white clapboard farm house look red! They must be related to the stink bug! One will ruin an entire batch of wine! Stinky bad buggers!


----------



## farmer

Last summerI had been spraying the outside of the house to keep the stinky little #*@% from pooping on everything. It helps for a while and it really make you feal good watching them drop.
Some where I seen an article aboutthe beetlesbeing a problem getting them out of wine grapes.


----------



## PolishWineP

We get the nasty Asian lady beetles, but we've been able to mostly keep them out of the house.


----------



## mississippi mud

I was in WV last year and my mom got bit I laughed and said "ah it was just crawling around on you".Only minuteswent by beforeI agreed that they do in fact bite.


----------



## Joanie

Early this morning I was on my 4 mile walk and I noticed there was a small parking lot full of dead ones. I thought someone had splattered paint!

PWP, how do you keep them out of your house?


----------



## NorthernWinos

I just heard that if you spray Listerine around your windows it will keep mosquitoes away....? Wonder if that would work.

Neighbors have an older house that many insects get into...last year they sprayed the foundation and around the windows with something....remember it was pretty expensive and they got it at the Farm Ag-supply. I will try to find out soon...they are out of town this weekend.

We have a pretty tight house and don't get too many insects inside....I think we carry most of them in on stuff....


----------



## PolishWineP

Our house is relatively tight for something built in '58. And, Bert knows how to spray down the yard and foundation. There are chemicals available at your local farm supply store that you can use on the exterior. I have a metered sprayer in the garage for flying insects. The garage, being attached to the house, is a great gateway for all types of creatures if you don't go on the defense.


----------



## Wade E

Never knew they bite!


----------



## hannabarn

I think spring might finally be here! For the first time since November, I can look out and only see a couple of patches of snow in the woods. It's only April 22!


----------



## NorthernWinos

The spray to keep the EurAsian Lady Beetles off the sides of your house is called Tempo....can be purchased at a Farm Ag Supply...or maybe anywhere?


----------



## Tomy

Planted 3 hills of Sugar Baby Watermelon, will be fun to make some Watermelon wine later this summer. Also the Dandylions are up, time to go get some of those to save in freezer for wine. Tomy


----------



## swillologist

It's time to cut some asparagus. 








The rhubarb is well on it's way.








The apricots are about to burst open.








Wouldn't you just know it. A cold snap is supposed to move through in a couple of days. If it gets to low it may get the apricots. 
We can hope that they are not in full bloom yet or it doesn't get to cold.*Edited by: swillologist *


----------



## grapeman

I hope it doesn't get too cool for you and the apricots. It looks like you can about pick danelions for wine also.


----------



## NorthernWinos

Swill...Everything is really growing for you and pretty advanced compared to us....Hope your buds don't freeze....and pick all the asparagus that is showing as it will surely freeze and you'll loose those spears.

Been working my butt off trying to beat the storm...Got the roses all pruned..finally. Started moving perennials around and renovating the Butterfly garden....

There was some nice growth on the Black Currants...But, didn't see any bud swell on the grapes...Some ends are wet and some large cuts I made near the base of the vines are actually dripping...I am almost sure that will weaken the vine....? They were large suckers growing from the base of the vines that I had planned on using for replacements, cut them off and now they are crying.....










Might get up to 2 inches of rain before the storm passes...then it might get into the 20's....Just to be sure I tossed the straw back over the strawberries...

I might have to run a propane heater in the greenhouse...will the fumes harm the plants??? Don't know if the heat lamps will keep things warm enough.

They are saying by Friday night it might even ....


----------



## mississippi mud

swillologist said:


> It's time to cut some asparagus.


These would sure taste good in my new steam/juicer!!! thanks for the pics .


----------



## grapeman

After a week solid close to above 80 degrees, we had budswell today when I got a chance to go out to the vineyard. I had to spray for Steely Beetles voraciosly feeding on the swollen buds.
The propane heater is fine for the plants- propane gives of C02 and water vapor, both of which the plants like. To be safe, open the door for a couple minutes before entering. If the house is very tight , it can use up the oxygen, so opening the door lets it back in before entering. Hope it doesn't get too cold for you or anyone else!


----------



## Grant

It is just not fair,


We have had about 10" of snow since last Friday. When I left the house this morning it was -18 C (0 F). It is suppose to warm up by Sunday. Can't even think about getting out in the garden, can't find it, lol.


----------



## masta

We have had a week plusof awesome weather...mid to high 70's during the day and 40-50 at night! It is getting dry so hoping for some rain shortly.


Planted lettuce and onions in the garden last night and plans are being made for a new garden in a better spot than the old one for tomatoes and hot peppers.


----------



## NorthernWinos

Grant said:


> It is just not fair,
> 
> 
> We have had about 10" of snow since last Friday. When I left the house this morning it was -18 C (0 F). It is suppose to warm up by Sunday. Can't even think about getting out in the garden, can't find it, lol.



Grant....I have been wondering about you and how you were doing this winter....I talk to relatives in Edmonton and area and they said the winter had a brutal spell...she said -58*C...had to look that up..-50*F...that truely is brutal. 

Hope your spring arrives soon and bursts forth quickly and lasts long...It will come.


----------



## NorthernWinos

Had our first big thunder storm last night...it was great...Only got a little over 1/2 inch of rain, but it is better than nothing...which is what we usually get. More to come....but the temps are going to drop. 

Things I did learn.....Did get up to check the radar....found out that DSL won't come in when the clouds are very heavy, just like the satellite TV...Live and learn....

Going to enjoy a rain day.


----------



## Waldo

Ole Cletus had lost his wife and just as the funeral was over at the gravesite there was a huge flash of lightning bolted across the sky and a horrendous clap of thunder following. Cletus turned to the pastor and said, "Well, she's there !! "


----------



## NorthernWinos

Waldo....Baaaaaaaaaaaaa!

Meanwhile...back at the ranch....Had a dreary rain day...thought we'd get to bottle a batch of "Saturday Night Special" Sparkling Apple Wine..... Got the bottles washed, sanitized and rinsed....Then...... a quick trip to pick up a few John Deere parts lead to a goose chase to two dealerships...I did score a good deal on sugar and came home with 5-10# bags.

The robins are helping clean up the yard.....






Strong NW winds combined with blowing drizzle is not very spring-like.

Life is still good tho.


----------



## Bert

A sign of spring...actually loading the planter for the last 100 acres of sugar beets...


----------



## grapeman

You get to play with the big toys Bert. Looks like fun! Are those crawler tracs on the JD? That is one BIGGGG field- and flat to boot! Thank you Bert for all the hard work you do to help feed htis country! I for one appreciate it and you!


----------



## Waldo

How do you do the sugar beets...are there "cuttings" of them, similiar to potatoes or are they from seed? 
All the beets we ever planted in our garden, growing up on the farm was from seeds.
I will "ditto" applemans sentiments also.


----------



## Bert

Yes Appleman they are all rubber tracks and it is pretty flat here and to the west to the Red River...about 1 to 2 ft. of drop per mile...now we baby sit these beets until harvest..


----------



## Bert

All from seed Waldo....


----------



## NorthernWinos

In this neck of the woods......Got to have Sugar Beets to have sugar for Wine...we love you Bert!!





Meanwhile back at the ranch.....We are getting in our meager crops planted and enjoying every minute of it.


----------



## rgecaprock

I* had a flock of Cedar Waxwings drop by last weekend and they were out in the tree again when I got home from work. They "cheep" almost like baby birds. They are so pretty. Hope they stay around!!!**Edited by: rgecaprock *


----------



## PolishWineP

And once again, we're being teased. 






This was the view out the front window this morning.



It's mostly melted, but it's not what we expect this time of year!


----------



## grapeman

I call that a "Poor Man's Fertilizer" Nothing like a quick little snowfall as things green up to get things going. Maybe the grasses and trees think that winter is coming back soon, so they better hury up and grow so they can set seed before winter!


I hope it's gone by now. What a bummer!


----------



## PolishWineP

I'm hoping it helps to green things, but I don't think there was much moisture there. Maybe we'll get some rain one of these days!


----------



## rgecaprock

*OMG, I can't believe you are still getting snow and no leaves yet. It is 90 degrees today. Don't worry. Things will be green soon.* 















*We are BBQing tonight using some of AAA Stinkie's rub and Hot Maple BBQ sauce on some ribs. **Edited by: rgecaprock *


----------



## grapeman

So how are you having fat free barbequed ribs Ramona? Stay away from the fat now- you don't want the pain!


It really was a nice day today. After working in the vineyard and doing yardwork all day, I decided to just sit out on the deck and enjoy the nice weather- Sunny and 70ish and have a nice glass of Blueberry Pinot Noir. I added a splash of Cranberry/Raspberry to it and it made a nice sipping wine for relaxing. The weather was great, no bugs to speak of , plenty of sunshine and good drinks- like NW says Life is Good!


----------



## rgecaprock

Richard,
I'm not planning on eating any. I've only had a banana today and have had some pain, not much. I don't want to chance it. I might taste but that is it. I will sip some wine though.


You must be enjoying the 70's. It is actually very sultry here this evening.


Ramona


----------



## grapeman

I just don't want you to be in pain like my sweetheart was for so long!


It was really a great day and I enjoyed it immensely. We had some barbequed chicken on the grill and some pasta salad for dinner. I'm baking a cake for Cindy this evening for Mother's Day. The boy's will cook her dinner tomorrow, but I thought some cake and ice cream would be good for a treat. I just wish I could make as nice of cakes as PWP does for everyone's birthdays.


Get better soon so you can fully enjoy the new home.


----------



## moose

Our neck of the woods, Mother's Day 2008.


----------



## NorthernWinos

It should have been like this a month ago....It had snowed here a bit yesterday while we were gone...then I think it rained.

What's going on?????

This just isn't right!!!!!


----------



## Joanie

That snow stuff in May is just plain WRONG!!!


----------



## hannabarn

We finally lucked out! We haven't had snow for a week


----------



## K&GB

Well folks, just the opposite weather down here. The nights are still cool, but with 95 degree days the pool water finally warmed up to a chilly 69.






Gina and I couldn't help ourselves and took a dip yesterday after working in the yard all morning. After the first two minutes we were numb enough to enjoy it...lol.






Most of the northern visitors have migrated back so the streets are practically empty. I can actually drive faster than 35 mph (in a 55 zone) on the way to work now...lol.






Winds are out of the south. Hang on. The warm weather is on its way up!






Here's a few pics and warm thoughts from Southern Arizona.




















Here's my new grape vines. Experimenting with table grapes just to get a feel for the vines. These are manuka, supposedly one of the few varieties that will tolerate the hot weather. We'll see.....


----------



## NorthernWinos

Beautiful landscaping job....Well done and am sure it is a nice retreat for you....Looks wonderful to us Northerners....Enjoy it before the heat gets there.

Send a little heat up our way.....thanks for sharing.


----------



## farmer

Where is the global warming ?? We had a cold rain most of the day yesterday 38 degrees this morning and frost warnings tonight. The apple trees are budding but it has to warm up for the bees to do their job.


----------



## K&GB

Thanks NW. Ten months ago the back yard was just sand. And with the constant winds, it all seemed towind up in the pool. We moved in during late July last year at the height of summer. It was so hot, we could hardly breath. The winter has been pleasant, but I'm not looking forward to the next several months. Although we do seem to have adjusted to the heat somewhat. We moved here from San Diego last year, and our daughter still lives there. Last week we drove back to the coast for a visit and almost froze! *Edited by: K&GB *


----------



## rgecaprock

K&amp;GB, 


You have a beautiful home there. You must love to spend time at your pool. What type of vegetation, trees, cacti, etc. grows in your part of the country?


Ramona


----------



## K&GB

Ramona, 


Thanks. We do enjoy the pool, but we were surprised by the "short" swimming season in such a hot location. I think it must be due to the cool desert nights. I've never had a pool before, so I didn't know what to expect, but the water dropped from 82 to 72 last September, and that was it for us. Now it's back up to 70, and we're still waiting for it to warm up a bit more. I'm sure it'll be great come June-July time frame (when the days are 110 degrees.)


We've had to learn by trial and error what grows well here. Good thing Lowes has a one-year plant warranty...lol. We've bought most everything they sell that says "full sun". But most of it died. We've found that oleanders,red hibiscus, and lantana do well. Most palms don't, but the canary island date palms seem to being thriving. We have a jacaranda tree planted in the front yard and burmuda grass. But we've probably planted 50-75 plants that later died and had to be dug up. Of course we have a few yuccas and agave planted in the back. We also have a small succulent bed in the corner, but I'm not much into cactus. I was spoiled by 3 years in Hawaii followed by 6 years in San Diego. 



*Edited by: K&GB *


----------



## NorthernWinos

K&amp;GB.....You will eventually find out what will grow.....Kind of look in the neighbors back yards and see what is there for a year or two. Imagine all that rock and gravel will be pretty hot and the fence will hold the heat...so, your pool will be the best place to be. 
Is there a Pergola by the table...looks like a plant is on a post....any shade cloth will be welcome...tho imagine you will mostly be out there in the evenings.

Wish we had a little heat up here....Yesterday was very nice...sunny and warm....great for planting.

I set out some Elderberry and June Berry plants for the 'Wine-Effort'...then finally dove into the veggie garden....Planted some potatoes, onions, kohlrabi, carrots, chard, etc.....So feel we have made some progress towards spring.

I had chosen May for my month for the Garden Club to come, tomorrow is the day...The agenda was to dig and divide perennials...The way the weather has been I decided to dig/divide then pot or bag them up for everybody over the past week...So I did get my beds renovated and everyone can just take the pots and bags of what ever they want....hopefully the weatherman is wrong about the rain tomorrow....There are still more strawberry plants and a few young trees some ladies might want to dig....So...we might still get our hands dirty......

Today I tackled cleaning the house....



What a thankless job. It does look better ...I work best under pressure...Have most of the food prepared....So should be a fun day with the ladies.

Spring is in the air!


----------



## Wade E

What a beautiful job you have done with your yard. Would a solar cover keep your water temp warmer or does the cost of 1 in that shape not warrant getting 1?


----------



## K&GB

Shhhhhhh Wade! Gina keeps bugging me about a solar cover...lol. In retrospect, it would have been nice. Maybe we'll get one in the fall to extend the swimming season. But first the Med Cruise (July for26th anniversary), then my daughter's wedding (August). If I have a few dollars left (doubt it), I'll think about a solar cover. But fall is wine kit season too!






NW, I'm so jealous that you can grow such a variety of berries. Your post about aronia berries was intriguing. I wish you a very fruit-full growing season, and I can't wait to hear about the wines you make from your harvest. 


With all the talk about black currant wine, I had to make my own batch, so I ordered a can of VH from George, and made 4 gallons. Added a bottle of WE red grape concentrate to the recipe. Hopefully this will turn out good. Secondary fermentation is done; I'll probably rack it off the lees this weekend. I've also ordered some oak spirals, but I'm not sure yet if I want to oak it.


As Appleman predicted, my original 1-gal strawberry batch began to drop sediment not long after I bottled it.



So I decided to try again. While in San Diego last week I bought a big bunch of the ripest, reddist strawberries I've ever seen and started another, larger batch of wine this time. Ended up with just over 4 gallons and 1.090 SG. Overshot my mark a bit, but with the intense color and strawberry aroma, I may be able to dilute the wine a bit. I used Montrachet yeast, and it fermented like wildfire. It's now in secondary. Oh, I also included some golden raisins in hope of increased body. We'll see how it turns out. I've committed to being patient this time...lol.


I don't know where the Marines will move me next, but hopefully somewhere I can grow wine grapes. Three to five years here, and we'll see. Meanwhile, I'm learning to grow things. I used to think I would retire and finda job with a defense contractor, but I'm finding that I'm happiest when I'm digging in the dirt.


----------



## K&GB

NW,


Actually, mornings are my time to go out back, just before the sun comes up when it's nice and cool.I'm a morning person. Besides, the back yard gets the western sun and is pretty hoton summerevenings. Last summer Ienjoyed goingformy morning run and then jumping in the pool. That's a covered patiowith the hanging plant in the picture.I'd sweep the pool as the sun came up and then have a cup of coffee on the patio before work. 


Funny how little time we spent outdoors this past winter. Gina started a new job as a nursing educator, andI took on my new assignment atMarineAviation Weapons and Tactics Squadron One (MAWTS-1). It's a nice break from deployments to Iraq, but the weather here is strikingly similar. Our son returned from his first Iraq deployment in March, andGina and I both breathed a huge sigh of relief. He's stationed at Camp Lejune in NC, and we're looking forward to seeing him, his wife, and our grandson at our daughter's wedding in San Diego in August.


----------



## NorthernWinos

Sounds like you move around a lot......Hope you enjoy your time where you are now and get to use your pool and watch your plantings grow.

You'll like your Black Currant wine....keep us Posted on it's progress.

Hopefully someday you can grow your own.


----------



## NorthernWinos

ARE WE HAVING FUN YET????



































</font>


----------



## grapeman

It sure looks like you are having fun. Great collection of photos.


----------



## rgecaprock

What a great collage!!! Spring is certainly springing there!!!


Ramona


----------



## NorthernWinos

*FLYING FLOWERS....</font>
*


















</font></font>*IT CAN'T GET MUCH BETTER THAT THIS...

*_LIFE IS GOOD!!!!</font>_


</font>

</font></font></font>


----------



## grapeman

Wow, you have some beautiful birds over there NW. Lots of color!


----------



## moose

You have to be living in the best part of Minnesota. We are finally getting some buds on the trees. It sure is nice to see such wonderful pictures.


----------



## NorthernWinos

I got to wash my windows so you can see them clearer....


----------



## K&GB

Flying Flowers is right. I didn't realize birds came in those colors. You sure you didn't paint them?




Thanks for the pics.


----------



## rgecaprock

NW,
I bet Birds and Blooms would love your pictures!!!!!! Such a pleasure to see what you are posting next!!!!


Ramona


----------



## NorthernWinos

Most of our birds winter in the South during the winter months...During the winter months some of them loose their bright colors, then, come spring they develop their 'Nuptial Plumage' [breeding colors]. 

As well the younger birds and females do not have the bright colors...So, many folks who live in the Southern part of the country never get to see the summer colors of many mature male songbirds.

The Scarlet Tanagers will be along soon, they like the male Indigo Buntings and Goldfinches just knock your eyes out with their bright seasonal colors.

So...one of the few perks of living in the North...we get to see the Nuptial Plumage of the breeding songbirds.


----------



## Waldo

Awesome NW...thanks for sharing them


----------



## Lloyd1

Excellent photos!
NW - Looks like we got the same birds!
We've had all the birds you show on my feeder too .... including the Scarlet Tanagers.
I first saw him last week, so he should be up by you soon.
There is also a good variety of wood peckers that visit here.
The Harry, Downy, and Red-belliedwoodpeckers are common visitors.
We have had a Red-headed woodpecker a few times, but he is shy.
The Pileated has been around, but not this year yet, they are a wierd bird!
The Indigo Bunting, Nut Hatches ( two varieties ), Goldfinch, Purple Finch, House Finch, Oriole, Cardinal, Blue Jay, and more.


My Favorite .... The male Rose-breasted Grosbeak .... Beautiful bird! .... I love to watchhim fly.
When they fly, they remind me ofa stripe-painted propellor on a WWII fighter plane. ( That probably made no sence if you haven't seen one fly )


Nice pics! Thanks!


----------



## NorthernWinos

We rarely see Cardinals, they are a rare treat. 

The woodpeckers you mentioned are here year around...think we have too many of them, they are working over the Mountain Ash trees pretty bad....now they are doing their mating thing...pecking on anything loud...including the machinery that is parked in the yard...that really rattles, kind of startling when they start. The Pleated one are usually around, but we leave 'Habitat' [dead] Trees for them to work over out in the woods.

Here are the latest beauties....










Moma Robin right outside the door....the crows won't get these eggs this year...





Last nights moon...





The season of wonder continues...


----------



## rrawhide

Ok guys - everything sure looks wonderful and fresh and beautiful but we here in California have already had our spring and heading into summer. (getting hot) However, here's a picture that was taken this spring just east of Bakersfield, Ca. Someone has titled this Gods Paintbrush - for your viewing pleasure:





This is the way our hills look around here most springs - but it only lasts for a couple of weeks - depending on the weather.

rrawhide


----------



## NorthernWinos

That truely was painted with God's paintbrush....very beautiful.


----------



## rgecaprock

*I bought a couple of rose bushes and planted them last weekend. Buds already and the first one bloomed today. Purple Princess. And I finally caught the bloom on my Epiphyllum guatamalese, night blooming. Lots of plans but will take time but will eventually have a nice garden. I've been hanging my Epiphyllums in the trees today and hopefully they will do will in the dappled sun and breezes*.


----------



## rrawhide

Hi Romona

Beautiful flowers and the pictures are awsome. Question: how do you get large pictures like these? My picture above is 149mg - trying to stay under the 150 like George requires. Would like to have larger pictures too~~

thanx
rrawhide


----------



## grapeman

If you use the Microsoft picture resizer, it will make normal sized pictures a more compressed file size, but keep the quality. Most pictures can be sized to 800x600 and stay under the limit.


----------



## NorthernWinos

Beautiful flowers....Glad you are enjoying your land and new home.

Keep those photos coming..... as well as your progress in and out of the house.....i.e. winemaking area.


----------



## rgecaprock

Thank you all, I just use one of the picture resizers....sorry have to go look and see which one. I just take it for granted. I've had the resizer for a while and don't even know which one it is. 


NW, I love how you call it my land......it's the suburbs and it is mine but I picture land like yours. I am a long way from making mine as beautiful as yours and Ilove absorbing what your do and admire what you do. And will learn from what you do!!!


I love your pictures of the birds....I have only seen White Winged doves, Mocking Birds and a Cardinal in the morning. and a flock of Cedar Waxwings. I did see a Heron of some type on my fence one evening...there are alot of bayous here so she must have been stopping by for a rest on the fence.


My kitty is bringing in snakes and night crawlers....and is so proud...she annouces in such high volume she wakes me up. She is bringing me a gift!!!


Ramona



*Edited by: rgecaprock *


----------



## Lloyd1

rrawhide said:


> My picture above is 149mg - trying to stay under the 150 like George requires.




Looks to me like your pic is 10575 bytes. ( 10.575 KB ) Your pics can be *150 KB*.


----------



## NorthernWinos

Finally, spring is bringing forth the pretty things that we have been waiting for....















The perennial flower bed is coming to life....






And the Wild Things...Move me....

Yellow Violets...




Purple Violets...




Trillium...




Prairie Smoke...




Field of Prairie Smoke...





Life is Good!!!





*Edited by: Northern Winos *


----------



## NorthernWinos

"It's raining...
It's pouring....
The old man is snoring..."

A perfect rain....started while we were gone today...have about ¾" already and the best is yet to come.

All the crops will love it...the corn is up, the wheat will be happy and the soybeans were pushing dirt....

Now wish I would have set out my tomatoes, peppers and melon plants.


----------



## grapeman

Send some of that rain over here NW! We have onlyhad .75 inches this month altogether at my place. It is BONE dry. I went out and tilled some weeds this evening and had to take a shower when I came in. A complete coating of dust was to be had. My nose had about a half bushel of topsoil in it! I'm glad you got a good rain, you guys have been in need of it for a few years now. How are the grapes doing? Are the buds sending some good shoots out yet? I hope you get a bumper crop of grapes and fruits this year. I can think of no-one who deserves one more.


----------



## NorthernWinos

Looks like some rain headed across the Big Lakes this morning....

Ended up we got .88" last night...it was a nice gentle rain and perhaps some showers this morning, tonight and tomorrow. Glad it came easy like that....sometimes if we get a heavy rain after planting it might wash gullies down the hills or make the soil get a crust then the soybeans have problems pushing up.

This morning you can see the corn rows to the ends of the fields...Life is Good!


----------



## PolishWineP

The rain we got yesterday did us a world of good. Thought it was time to take some of my own pictures.
*Iris opened yesterday*
*



*

*



*

*There is nothing like the smell of lilacs to say, "It's spring!"*





*And then there's always the hope I get from apple blossoms. Last year there were only a few apples on this tree. It tends to give apples every other year, so I hope to have plenty this year. Now, where are the bees?*


----------



## NorthernWinos

PWP.....Your Iris' are way ahead of ours....I moved our miniature purple ones this year....so no flowers....the big ones are budding, but no where near as open as yours.

Our Lilacs are still tight little buds...and apples are starting to bloom, but not as many flowers as last year...Think they played themselves out last year. Plums are blooming....but no bees today here either....kind of humid and gloomy...hope we get some more rain....It really did make a huge difference to everything...

I do have some pretty roses tho....












Treated myself and picked up 3 pots of them in bloom when we were in the city yesterday....



Had to replace some that didn't winter over....

Even the shrubs look better after the rain......





Peonies are budding....





The wild things are happy too...





But, mostly the crops and farmers are blessed from the life giving rain....





Yes, Spring has finally come to the far Northern Plains.


*Edited by: Northern Winos *


----------



## rrawhide

lookin' good northern

maybe one day we will see it for ourselves - - -

take care

rrawhide


----------



## rgecaprock

*PWP, You have spring at last !!! Your flowers are beautiful.*
*NW, I know you must really love this time of year. You have so much to "take in " everyday.*

*My other rose bush, the coral one, is budding and about to bloom. Just wondering....As the rose bush gets bigger and more mature, does the flower become larger too? The flowers are small little over 2inches in diameter but very pretty. Maybe it is the variety. Supposed to be a prolific bloomer.*
*just been in the ground 2 weeks now.*

*As Always, it's great to see everyone's pictures............Ramona**Edited by: rgecaprock *


----------



## rgecaprock

*I'm also resurrecting my epiphytes from the hard time they were having on the apartment balcony, now they are happy in the trees and the breeze and the sun. I hope I can see a couple of blooms on them this year.* 



*Edited by: rgecaprock *


----------



## grapeman

Beautiful One and All. That is an unusual tree Ramona. Multi-colored leaves. Very pretty!


----------



## grapeman

PolishWineP said:


> The rain we got yesterday did us a world of good. Thought it was time to take some of my own pictures.
> *Iris opened yesterday*
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> *There is nothing like the smell of lilacs to say, "It's spring!"*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *And then there's always the hope I get from apple blossoms. Last year there were only a few apples on this tree. It tends to give apples every other year, so I hope to have plenty this year. Now, where are the bees?*




WOW! I knew it has been cold there this year PWP and NW and all, but you guys are almost three weeks behind here this year! Last year you were ahead of us. Here is a pivture from May 13 with the apples in bloom for a few days already. Hope it stays warm there for you , and I hope we get some rain tonight and tomorrow.


----------



## NorthernWinos

We are about 3 weeks late on all the fruit trees and natural things.....going to be a short season this year.

Ramona, how often do you have to water those pots???? Your rose might have larger blooms as the bush matures...think your roses will grow 365 days a year..here we are lucky to have 6 months growth on any perennial plant.

Good things take time.....

So it goes.


----------



## NorthernWinos

Ramona and all...If you are interested in finding out about a rose bush try... 
WWW.helpmefind.com , go to roses and do a search.....
http://www.helpmefind.com/rose/roses.php

Hope the link works...Just type in the name of your rose and it will give you the facts...

BTW...what is the name of that rose????


----------



## rgecaprock

NW, 


Watering these plantsis very tricky. Their natural habitat is high up in the branches of trees in the jungle where they anchor their roots in the leaf mold and soilthat collects in the crooks and crannies of the branches. They put out air roots too and get moisture and nutrients from the air too. The soil mix has to be very light and fast draining.


I have lost alot of plants to over watering. They will rot very easily with too much moisture. Some of my cuttings have rooted then started rotting near the soil line so I really back off the water until almost dry. I'm going to let the rain do the watering unless we get a very dry spell and if we get too many days of rain then I will have to move them under shelter. They do like to be lightly misted.


The flower blooms are so rewarding and worth waiting for. If you remember the one I posted a couple years ago.












Oh, Curtis just reminded me the coral rose is Acapulco...something.*Edited by: rgecaprock *


----------



## rrawhide

wow romona

i have never seen a tree like yours - different color blooms everywhere!! love it. do you have any cuttings for this tree? hummmmmmmmmmmmm!!
very patriotic red - white - blue with a couple of brown thrown in!!!

lookin' good

rrawhide

*Edited by: rrawhide *


----------



## Waldo

It's going to be fun, watching your new place grow and bloom Ramona. Now, lets see some of them carboya a blooming !!!


----------



## rgecaprock

rawhide, the tree that the pots are hanging in from what I looked up on the internet is an ornamental tree called a purple plum. I think the blooms come on before the leaves and it doesn't produce fruit...but it looks nice and it's perfect to hang my pots in.
And Waldo...you are so right....I have really been behind on my wine, I have 3 carboys full that need bottled but every weekend I have had something going on here. Maybe some rainy weekend when no one is around I'll get busy with it.


Ramona


----------



## grapeman

Northern Winos said:


> Looks like some rain headed across the Big Lakes this morning....
> 
> Ended up we got .88" last night...it was a nice gentle rain and perhaps some showers this morning, tonight and tomorrow. Glad it came easy like that....sometimes if we get a heavy rain after planting it might wash gullies down the hills or make the soil get a crust then the soybeans have problems pushing up.
> 
> This morning you can see the corn rows to the ends of the fields...Life is Good!




It took a couple days to get here, but thank you NW for the nice gentle showers. We are approaching 3/4 inch of rain so far with rain showers continuing and then Thunderstorms(EEEEEEEKKKKKK... run and hide- for those that don't know, my place has been struck by lightning 3 times in the last two years- and me twice!) this afternoon. That is as much as we have had all this last month! The crops will certainly appreciate it!


----------



## NorthernWinos

We also had only ¾" of rain up to this past shower...so it was plenty dry here too.

They are saying showers this PM...I am busy setting out the tomatoes and pepper plants....taking a wee break now....


----------



## NorthernWinos

Woke up to the rattle of The Cowboy out in the Cowboy Campfire Cafe preparing breakfast.....






Then, I installed the rest of the veggie plants out in the garden....about 3 weks late on some of them....Not much to look at out there.






The berries are blooming and the garlic is growing like crazy....






The flowers are starting to make a show...






The Ornamental Crabapples are in their prime....too bad the fruit isn't edible... 









Won't be as many apples as other years...not many flowers on most of the trees....must have been our long late coming spring and all the late cold weather.

I was bummed yesterday....could hear thunder and huge clouds were passing only an arm reach away....then a girlfriend sent photos of the hail piled up in their yard .....then, I hoped the next round of storms would also pass us by...they did...Don't need any hail like that.

So we get it all while we can.....and enjoy it to the max.

Life is Good!!!


----------



## peterCooper

* Fabulous*</font></font>*Edited by: peterCooper *


----------



## NorthernWinos

As quickly as it finally arrived spring seems to be slipping by......

Mr. &amp; Mrs. Robin are busy feeding their brood...





Lilacs have finally bloomed 4 weeks later than average....





The yard is looking good, but anxiously awaiting the summer flowers...








Flowers are coming...and some are fading already...





But...the wild things....still move me....


----------



## moose

Northern Winos, you have 1 beautiful place!!!


----------



## rgecaprock

*I came home after a hard day and found this pretty little one in my flower pot. Couldn't resist snapping a picture.....Ramona* 






*And a pretty rose.*



*Edited by: rgecaprock *


----------



## Waldo

What a beautiful time of year


----------



## NorthernWinos

Ramona...You must look more forward to coming home now to your own piece of Heaven.....

Beautiful photos...Love the frames.

What is the name of the rose???


----------



## rgecaprock

Thank you. It is Acapulco...something? I'll have to go back to Home Depot and find out if they have more. I meant to keep the tag but it got thrown away.


Ramona


----------



## NorthernWinos

Always keep the tags and the receipts...they will replace anything for a year....at least up here those big stores do....they give you a store credit and of course I run right out and get something else....


----------



## rgecaprock

We have had a few weird showers in the midstof hot and very windy weather for the last week. I was enjoying a glass of wine and the sun was shining, skys were blueand it was pouring rain all of a sudden, no rain clouds in the sky. I just knew there would be a rainbow so grab the camera, went to the back of the house and there it was.









*Edited by: rgecaprock *


----------



## grapeman

What a shot! A perfect arch over two perfectly matched trees! It's like you set a mirror in the middle and split the one tree in two and put the rainbow over the top. Must be a sign from above that good things are coming- or maybe even here now!


----------



## rgecaprock

Wow, Apple, I didn't even notice that about the trees. Thanks.


----------



## NorthernWinos

Your right...the sky was cloudless...pretty amazing....A good sign.


----------



## NorthernWinos

rgecaprock said:


> Thank you. It is Acapulco...something? I'll have to go back to Home Depot and find out if they have more. I meant to keep the tag but it got thrown away.
> 
> 
> Ramona




Looks like it would be Acapulco Sunset judging from the images at helpmefindroses.com 

http://www.helpmefind.com/rose/pl.php?n=60561

Hybrid Teas are so out of our league up here....Some people buy them potted already blooming and grow them as annual flowers, then just toss them in the fall.

Closest thing I have to that is...Morden Fireglow...Closest thing to orange we can grow and hope it survives...Got mine last year and it is alive and growing....

http://www.helpmefind.com/rose/pl.php?n=4382

Seems my fanciest [semi-hardy] roses are struggling to recover from winter for the past month...the shrubby Rugosas are coming along fine....

The only rose blooms I have right now are the ones I bought blooming in pots.

So...what exotic beauties have you brought home lately????


----------



## Waldo

Beautiful pictures Ramona...thanks for sharing


----------



## PeterZ

Northern, your only hope for the less cold tolerant hybred teas is to heel them in and mulch heavily for the winter. Probably not worth the effort, but the results will amaze your friends.


----------



## gaudet

Did anyone notice that you caught a double rainbow? The second picture has what I can see to be a second albeit fainter/ subtler rainbow.


rgecaprock said:


> We have had a few weird showers in the midstof hot and very windy weather for the last week. I was enjoying a glass of wine and the sun was shining, skys were blueand it was pouring rain all of a sudden, no rain clouds in the sky. I just knew there would be a rainbow so grab the camera, went to the back of the house and there it was.</font>
> 
> 
> 
> </font>
> </font>


----------

